# cupcakes



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

my 12 yr old daughter tried her hand at making spider web cupcakes. I think she did pretty well. She decided she likes the green ones the best and when its time for her party will make all of them green


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

I think she did a lovely job! And I'm kind of partial to the green, too.  She should be very proud of herself!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Those look professional. I like the display, too. And the best part, you get to eat these and have more for Halloween. Yummy!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

NewbieHaunter said:


> my 12 yr old daughter tried her hand at making spider web cupcakes. I think she did pretty well. She decided she likes the green ones the best and when its time for her party will make all of them green


She did a wonderful job! Tell her I like the green ones best too!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

They look perfect!! She did an awesome job!!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks, she was proud of them and of course I was proud of her.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Oooooh, they look so good! Can I come over and eat one? LOL! Your daughter did an excellent job.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Those look great!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic Job!!!!!!!!!

BW


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh those look great! Looks like you have quite a decorator on your hands!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Really cute. Great Job!


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I think they are beautiful. She did a much better job than I could have done.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm have a cake biz...she's hired!  

I agree the green ones are the best.


----------



## Lilywhite (Aug 25, 2008)

They are so cute. I love them . She did a great job.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Wonderful job on the spiderwebs!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Those are all so wonderful. What a great job she did. I love them. She did great on all of the colors I do like the green, but all of them are pretty.


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Those are really cute! I like all the colors myself, but she should've added purple too...I mean...what's Halloween Spidercakes without purple icing? *pouts* lol


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That's better than I could do  Tell her great job!!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I as well thought she did an Awesome..job..iam partial to the white ones...as long as its butter cream...thats all that matters....A## for Effort!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Fantastic job!! I say do all the colors that are pictured plus the purple! Very eye-catching using those different colors imo!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone, shes been just thrilled with the compliments here  I think her head swelled! lol


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Great looking cupcakes. Do you rent the decorater out????


----------

